# Daily Mail article on 70 year old IVF woman



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Some people may find this article distressing.

70-year-old mother of three-year-old-daughter: I did this for women everywhere

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1024834/70-year-old-mother-year-old-daughter-I-did-women-everywhere.html


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Very very sad indeed. I feel very sorry for what life has in store for the little girl.....

I don't know how the woman can say she did it for "Women everywhere" - I think more likely she did it for her own reasons "because she could"!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry I think it is ridiculous and should not be allowed ...poor little thing


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh dear


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Its the little girl I feel sorry for


----------

